# ProPlan Problems?



## BUTTERSisMYmaster (Nov 30, 2007)

Is anyone else having a sudden problem with ProPlan? My two have been eating it for two years without any issues. Within the last two months they have both started itching like crazy. Both are gnawing at themselves, licking constantly, scratching... 

I think I have ruled out any other factors. 

I have checked for fleas/ticks/ etc and found nothing. They are up to date on meds and using the same ones they have been on for 6 months. Moreover the places where they are itching is not where the topical flea meds are placed on their skin.

We haven't over-bathed recently which I can imagine may dry out their skin. And the last bath they had we used the exact same shampoo as always. 

What else could I be missing here?? Anyone else having these issues?


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

Not with ProPlan, but I, too, have fed the same food for years and started noticing Brooks doing a lot of scratching last summer. I thought it was fleas, changed flea med, added a tick collar, sprayed him with flea stuff. I noticed what I thought was flea dirt on his abdomen, near his genitals and tried to wash it off--it wouldn't come off.
Anyway, to make a long story short(er), the vet tested him for low thyroid and he was hypothyroid. It can cause skin issues. Just a thought


----------



## BUTTERSisMYmaster (Nov 30, 2007)

interesting. thanks for the info. I will check into that.


----------



## jackie_hubert (Jun 2, 2010)

Our Guide Dog girl was sponsored by Pro Plan and once she was an adult she developed skin and ear issues on the food. Unfortunately she has to stay on it and has now had chronic ear infections and itchy skin. Vet attributed it to an overdose of grain products after time but I have no idea if this is true.


----------



## IowaGold (Nov 3, 2009)

If the food hasn't changed formulas, it could simply be environmental allergies. Dogs (and cats and humans) have been going crazy around here for the last few weeks.


----------



## Muddypaws (Apr 20, 2009)

jackie_hubert said:


> Our Guide Dog girl was sponsored by Pro Plan and once she was an adult she developed skin and ear issues on the food. Unfortunately she has to stay on it and has now had chronic ear infections and itchy skin. Vet attributed it to an overdose of grain products after time but I have no idea if this is true.


Just wondering why she would have to stay on a food that is causing ear infections? I am sure the folks at ProPlan would agree to changing her food. If not change it and don't tell anyone.


----------



## iansgran (May 29, 2010)

IowaGold said:


> If the food hasn't changed formulas, it could simply be environmental allergies. Dogs (and cats and humans) have been going crazy around here for the last few weeks.


As have the humans here in Indiana. I can probably predict any dog allergy to pollens by my own symptoms. Sneezing, itchy eyes for people equal itchy skin in dogs.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Mine are on Pro Plan, 2 different formulas, haven't seen any problems.
But it's a horrible allergy season around here, too, and a lot of the dogs I board (regardless of the food they eat) are coming in on allergy meds. right now.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Sam doesn't eat Pro Plan but has had 2 very bad allergic reactions in the last month... I have no idea to what, and it's been driving me crazy. Both times he had extremely itchy, bright red inflamed skin.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

BUTTERSisMYmaster said:


> Is anyone else having a sudden problem with ProPlan? My two have been eating it for two years without any issues. Within the last two months they have both started itching like crazy. Both are gnawing at themselves, licking constantly, scratching...
> 
> I think I have ruled out any other factors.
> 
> ...


I've not had any problems. Tell me, which formula have you been feeding? 
(And, you really can't over bathe a dog...)

My questions would be, besides which formula, has the heat come on in your house? Any new detergents, new rugs or carpets, or a new dog bed? New treats?


----------



## BUTTERSisMYmaster (Nov 30, 2007)

Pointgold said:


> I've not had any problems. Tell me, which formula have you been feeding?
> (And, you really can't over bathe a dog...)
> 
> My questions would be, besides which formula, has the heat come on in your house? Any new detergents, new rugs or carpets, or a new dog bed? New treats?



They are on the chicken and rice formula - not the shreds. 

Nothing new that I can think of.


----------



## firedancer722 (Apr 12, 2010)

I feed my pup Pro Plan - same formula as the OP... Charlie is itchy, but has been for months now. My vet today said that this has been THE WORST summer / fall for seasonal allergies she has ever seen in over 12 years of practice. Also, another forum member, Katie & Paddy's Mum, has told me that her vet says right now is one of the worst times for flea attacks, because as it's getting colder, fleas are desperate to find a warm host. 

Just some thoughts... I would say that since both dogs are having this reaction, that is likely environmental in nature rather than a food allergy. I just think it would be highly unlikely that they would both develop an allergy to a food at the exact same time! 

I just took my boy to the vet this AM for a new rx steroid tablet and stronger antihistamine. It might be time for a vet visit for your pups, too. Just my thoughts.  

Candace


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

I completely agree with Candace. My dogs are all on Pro Plan (Performance, with the exception of Graham and Pebbles who are here and they eat Weight Management.) None of them are having any skin issues, but they are all bathed weekly, so anything environmental that might cause a contact allergy would be removed...


----------



## jackie_hubert (Jun 2, 2010)

Muddypaws said:


> Just wondering why she would have to stay on a food that is causing ear infections? I am sure the folks at ProPlan would agree to changing her food. If not change it and don't tell anyone.


I agree that it's probably environmental. For a while pretty much all the April puppies were getting itchy all over and all of us thought it was the food we were feeding though most of us were feeding something different. 

Muddypaws: I've sent you a PM.


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

Flora eats ProPlan Sensitive and seems fairly normal. This summer she had the WORST allergies, and I mostly attributed that to the unusually hot/humid summer we had down here (not to mention the fleas...) Since it's finally cooled down her itching has gone down to practically nonexistent. I bathe her 1-3 x a week, and it really helps with the itching. Maybe look into buying a nice quality shampoo for sensitive skin and try bathing your dog once a week or so and see if there's any difference in itchiness.

If it doesn't get better, I would see a vet.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Muddypaws said:


> Just wondering why she would have to stay on a food that is causing ear infections? I am sure the folks at ProPlan would agree to changing her food. If not change it and don't tell anyone.


 
I'd check for other issues before blaming any food - Pro Plan or otherwise. It is far more likely to be a n underlying thyroid problem.


----------

